# Funny little jump



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

My mice (I have 5 does) are quietly going about there business then they suddenly do this funny little jump as though somethings come along and bitten them on the bum and then they just go back to doing what they were doing previously. It is kinda cute sometimes. I just wondered if anyone knew why they do it.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are super happy. It is cute, isn't it?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh I am sooo very glad. Yesterday there was a bereavement in their little group and one of them has a skin complaint which is healing and its just soo lovely that they are happy. I do worry about them


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In cavy communities, it's called "popcorning", because they jump straight into the air like a popping kernel of corn.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Oh right. My guinea pigs did do it too when I used to have them and my rabbits too.


----------

